# ACS reference letter for software engineer



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Please email SD for Software Engineer, we have to prepare for 4 companies and not getting what all to write. And dont want to repeat the same exp. So I would request 
you all to email me the SD so that we can have better idea and it would the pass assessment.

Regards


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

geets said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please email SD for Software Engineer, we have to prepare for 4 companies and not getting what all to write. And dont want to repeat the same exp. So I would request
> you all to email me the SD so that we can have better idea and it would the pass assessment.
> ...


What's with the email?
Pl refer the ACS pdf on Software engineer job code for description and get your experience accordingly..
There will be slight changes as all 4 companies cannot give you the same experience letter, right?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, what did you end up writing to your reference letters? Can you give two examples (with hidden ocntent like your name, company name, dates etc.)


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ACS provides a sample of a reference letter. You'd be better off following their example vs. someone else's.
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


----------

